# What do you think of this pedigree?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=8597&gens=9

THAT SHOULD WORK


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OK I FIXED IT I THINK


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LMAO... do you have the link for that on peds online? If not just give us the sire & dam to the dog or the dogs full name and we will post it up correctly for you...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=8597&gens=9
TRY THAT ONE

his name is matts new blue and the sire is may's "blue man" and the dam is may's "little blue girl. its my dog that came from the pdf file i got from the adba
that would be cool if you could .


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

alot of folks on here run that stuff,not my cup of anything,but i dont breed dogs.
it could be successful at something maybe,not the richest pedigree by any means...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my dog is pretty scatterbred because they had to complicate crap with the Razors Edge, but Neela and your dog share quite a few ancestors. Mainly the Turpins, Hendersons, and Dentons. IDK if I'd really own another another dog like this, but I'll enjoy her while she's here.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=327957

you can take it back further on this one to see more of the similarities.
http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=8542&gens=9


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

alot of those dogs have titles and haven't been putr in so im putting the titles in that I know of and im putting in the pics i have on file and im in the process of finding more.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't see anything on it on peds online... sorry... Do you like the TNT line dogs? If so hit me up I have a male you could be interested in....PM me BPBM...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you trying to sell the puppies? We have a different section for that. Cute little pups though!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

He isn't authorized.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lmao im not interested in another male but thanks.


----------

